# Can't log into my router..



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello,

I need to set up port forwarding on my router. Its a Netgear DG834GT. Ive tried loggin in through http://192.168.0.1 and I've used the default username and password give. 

admin & password.

But it keeps saying "System Authentication Failed." and "Please contact your system administrator for the correct information." Now I am my system admin! My brother set this router up for my parents while i was away at uni - and he claims he doesn't know what the username & password is. 

Any ideas guys?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you don't know the user name/password for the router there is only one avenue left. Do a factory reset on it and reconfigure it from the factory defaults.


----------

